# AF Loss in Colombia



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDispl...killed-conducting-operations-in-colombia.aspx

Am waiting for the details, but I wonder if this was another SRS Aircraft?

RIP to the fallen, and thanks to CoMil for rescuing the survivors.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

RIP Gentlemen, Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 10, 2013)

RIP Gents.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.


Sounds to me like they were running Guard Rail.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like they were running Guard Rail.


Similar, Dehaviland DH-8, similar to an an ARL Bird (2 engines) with Contractors crews.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 10, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Airmen.


----------



## CDG (Oct 14, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## JHD (Oct 15, 2013)

Rest in peace to the deceased and a speedy recovery for any wounded.  Godspeed.


----------



## tova (Oct 15, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 15, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 21, 2014)

Hymn to the fallen


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2014)

mowgli said:


> Hymn to the fallen



You need to post an intro as per the rules you signed.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 22, 2014)

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest in peace


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2014)

Accident report is out, and it's not very pleasent.

Some heads may roll, and I hope a Contractor loses their contract.

An Air Force-contracted DHC-8 Prospector aircraft crashed last October because the crew accidently drifted inland and impacted terrain during a counter narcotics mission off the Colombian coast, according to an April 23 Air Combat Command release. Four of the six crewmembers were killed and the two pilots were injured in the crash. The twin-engine surveillance aircraft, operated by Sierra Nevada Corp., was tracking a suspected drug trafficking boat from low-altitude on a US Southern Command mission from Panama when it crashed just over the border in Colombia, Oct. 4, 2013. 

*The board president found, by clear and convincing evidence, the cause of the mishap was the pilots' failure to ensure the aircraft remained over water, which resulted in unplanned night flight over land at low altitude, and subsequent controlled flight into the terrain. Additionally, the board president found four other factors that substantially contributed to the mishap: inappropriate delegation of terrain avoidance responsibility; ineffective communication among the aircrew; an inoperative Enhanced Ground Proximity Warning System; and a lack of operational oversight. *


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 24, 2014)

SNC involved in another controversial flight mishap?  Say it ain't so!


----------



## Vat_69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Very close family friend of mine was lost in this accident.  I'll never forget William Burnette III aka Bernie.  He was a fiercely loyal friend and confidant to me, my wife and my boys.  Cheers buddy.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> SNC involved in another controversial flight mishap?  Say it ain't so!


Were they flying the bird in Afghanistan?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 24, 2014)

The one that went down?  No.  The civilian on that was from a different company, and that was under different circumstances.

SNC has had other issues involving lack of SA or risk taking out here, not involving crashes.

ETA: It's not just SNC.  There is another company that they work hand in hand with that have the same issues.  The people I work with from SNC are good guys. 

I would chalk it up to guys that do what they can to try and accomplish the mission to the best of their ability.  Unfortunately, things tend to get overlooked, ignored, and/or forgotten, and bad things happen.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 5, 2014)

I would like to apologize to Vat_69, the members of this board, and the family and friends of those that have had to say an early goodbye to someone they love and care about.  My comments seemed shallow and took away from the tragedy that took place.  This thread has been eating at me since I made my first post in it.  My sincerest apologies to everyone here.  I know your pain and should have posted something more appropriate when my head was more clear.


----------

